# Hukbong Katihan ng Pilipinas



## jenny_lo

Philippine Navy = Hukbong Pandagat ng Pilipinas
Philippine Air Force = Hukbong Panghimpapawid ng Pilipinas
*Philippine Army = Hukbong Katihan ng Pilipinas*

Honestly, I really thought that Phil Army was _Hukbong Sundalo ng Pilipinas_. Well, "katihan" sounds uncommon to me. 

Where did this word come from? I suppose it's from the word "kati". Anyone who knows where did this word originate? (Tagalog, Cebuano, Ilocano, etc).


----------



## 082486

Katihan is a tagalog word for lupain or land...as explained on this blog...but I don't know where it originated... 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...gspot.com/+salitang+ingles+ng+katihan&ct=clnk


----------



## jenny_lo

^ Thank you so much! "Katihan" is perhaps an old word. I haven't yet encountered such word not until I saw Philippine Army's logo.


----------



## 082486

Your Welcome... 

Actually, before you made this thread I didn't know that Katihan means lupain or land so I researched for it... hahaha  and I didn't know that Philippine Army is called *Hukbong Katihan ng Pilipinas. *I thought of *Hukbong Sandatahan ng Pilipinas* but it's general.


----------



## niernier

082486 said:


> Your Welcome...
> 
> Actually, before you made this thread I didn't know that Katihan means lupain or land so I researched for it... hahaha  and I didn't know that Philippine Army is called *Hukbong Katihan ng Pilipinas. *I thought of *Hukbong Sandatahan ng Pilipinas* but it's general.



Same here. I also don't know what katihan means so I did a google search and the translation seems to be correct as all searches for Philippine Army points to Hukbong Katihan. In news programs, I think they refer to it as Hukbong Sandatahan ng Pilipinas but this one is translated to Armed Forces of the Philippines or simply AFP. No wonder we don't know the phrase Hukbong Katihan.


----------



## mataripis

They use the word "Katihan" in order to distinguish the arm forces in land from the trained people for air and sea warfares.The City of Makati is coined from the word "Katihan" because most part of its land is "Katihan" or dry land compared to Maynila( where many areas were always submerged in water during high tide). Note also that high tide is "Taib" and low tide is "Kati(h)" or "Hibas".


----------



## rempress

You must be too young to know the word "katihan". Yes it is an archaic word. Metaripis is right.


----------

